# Samsung Home Theater HTWX70 - voices on DVD's are muffled



## Thumb1214 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a Samsung Home Theater HTWX70. When I play a dvd the voices are muffled and incoherent. All other sounds on the dvd are clear, like music, waves crashing on the beach or birds chirping. The odd thing is all sound, including voices are fine during the previews; the problem starts when the movie begins. The other audo functions of the unit work fine, the audio from the TV works, the radio works. It happens with all dvd's. Any suggestions?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you have a speaker for the center channel? Voices are assigned to that in most cases and it being absent results in very muffled.


----------

